# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Cymbalta, een aantal vragen....

## kaatjekakel

Ik slik vanaf begin april cymbalta (60 mg), daarvoor heb ik bijna een jaar citalopram gebruikt. Ik was na zes weken cymbalta best heel tevreden over het middel, maar nu de maanden verstrijken plaats ik daar steeds meer vraagtekens bij.

Ik voel me vaak futloos en erg moe. Ik heb dan het gevoel dat ik niet verder kom dan waar ik op dat moment zit. De vermoeidheid is een terugkerend gegeven. Is dat een bijwerking?

Ik ben mijn paniekklachten nog niet kwijt.... heel vervelend.

Ik kom elke maand twee kilo aan....van een gezond gewicht naar overgewicht. Ik snoep niet meer dan dat ik deed, houd me aan een soort van sonja bakker schema (wel iets meer, maar drie keer eten en twee tussendoortjes).

Mijn afweer is prut. Ik heb al vele kleine griepjes achter de rug en op dit moment kamp ik met een huidinfectie waarvoor ik al een aantal weken antibiotica slik. Ik weet niet of er een verband is met bovengenoemde...maar twijfel wel. 

Ik volg psychotherapie en doe veel aan ontspanning bij een psychosomatisch fysiotherapeut, aan die kant werk ik dus hard.

Volgende week heb ik een afspraak met de voorschrijver van de Cymbalta. Ik twijfel of ik er wel mee door wil gaan. Wat zouden jullie doen?

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Agnes574

Of die klachten voortkomen van het Cymbalta-gebruik , daar twijfel ik aan ...
Gewichtstoename kan natuurlijk wel ...
60mg vind ik persoonlijk wel een hoge dosis ...

Laat je bloed 's volledig en op alles controleren?
Sterkte en succes meissie
Knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Dag Agnes,

Ik heb geen idee of het een hoge dosering is eigenlijk, haha, ik ben daar zo groen als gras in. Weet wel dat het op deze hoogte is voorgeschreven omdat ik ondanks 40 mg cipramil weer een dip kreeg. Enerzijds ben ik bang dat het middel niet werkt, anderzijds weet ik ook niet meer hoe mijn lijf het zonder doet. En die kilo's, verschrikkelijk. Al met al ben ik er nu niet gelukkig mee en ik wil graag anders. 

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## kaatjekakel

Gesprek met de arts gehad, stap over op Lexapro. Eerst naar Cymbalta 30, dan aantal dagen niets en dan starten met Lexapro 5 en opbouwen naar 10. Gewichtstoename vindt hij te groot en effect van Cymbalta te minimaal. Spannende tijden in het vooruitzicht dus.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## kaatjekakel

Het afbouwen van de cymbalta valt me zwaar. Ben er een beetje ziek van....duizelig, schokken, misselijk. Las gisteren ergens dat die schokken brainzaps worden genoemd, goede benaming. Ben nu zes dagen onderweg.

Groet,
Kakel

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Kakel,
Ik hoop voor je dat Lexapro wel voor je gaat werken zonder (teveel) bijwerkingen!
Sterkte tijdens de overbruggingsperiode gewenst!
Ik hoop dat je je binnenkort weer beter voelt!
Liefs en een knuffel Luuss

----------


## sietske763

sterkte kakel!!

----------


## blackbeauty

> Of die klachten voortkomen van het Cymbalta-gebruik , daar twijfel ik aan ...
> Gewichtstoename kan natuurlijk wel ...
> 60mg vind ik persoonlijk wel een hoge dosis ...
> 
> Laat je bloed 's volledig en op alles controleren?
> Sterkte en succes meissie
> Knuff en Xx Ag



hey,
60 mg is de normale dosis voor het nemen van Cymbalta.
Ik ben moeten starten met 7 dagen Cymbalta 30 mg, en daarna overschakelen op 60 mg.
Dit niet voor depressie, maar voor mijn hoofdpijn en spierpijnen in mijn nek en rug.

groetjes x

----------


## bea1957

> Ik slik vanaf begin april cymbalta (60 mg), daarvoor heb ik bijna een jaar citalopram gebruikt. Ik was na zes weken cymbalta best heel tevreden over het middel, maar nu de maanden verstrijken plaats ik daar steeds meer vraagtekens bij.
> 
> Ik voel me vaak futloos en erg moe. Ik heb dan het gevoel dat ik niet verder kom dan waar ik op dat moment zit. De vermoeidheid is een terugkerend gegeven. Is dat een bijwerking?
> 
> Ik ben mijn paniekklachten nog niet kwijt.... heel vervelend.
> 
> Ik kom elke maand twee kilo aan....van een gezond gewicht naar overgewicht. Ik snoep niet meer dan dat ik deed, houd me aan een soort van sonja bakker schema (wel iets meer, maar drie keer eten en twee tussendoortjes).
> 
> Mijn afweer is prut. Ik heb al vele kleine griepjes achter de rug en op dit moment kamp ik met een huidinfectie waarvoor ik al een aantal weken antibiotica slik. Ik weet niet of er een verband is met bovengenoemde...maar twijfel wel. 
> ...


hallo,ik neem al jaren Cymbalta,maar in het begin is het normaal dat je twijfelt.De ene dag voel ik mij ook slechter dan de andere dag.Moe zijn,dik worden kan er allemaal bijkomen.Ik zou zeggen niet stoppen en je verder laten verzorgen.Het kan jaaaren duren,maar geduld is een deugd.Sterkte knuffels van Bea

----------


## blackbeauty

hey Kaatje,

Ik ben ook al verschillende kilo's bijgekomen vanaf september, en ik heb ook last van jeuk over mijn lichaam, en een branderig gevoel in mijn gezicht op sommige momenten.
Mijn arts zegt dat dit wel van de Cymbalta kan zijn.
Ik denk ook niet dat ik dit nog lang zal blijven innemen, en ben op zoek naar alternatieven vb homiopathie.
groetjes, xxxxxxxxx

----------


## bea1957

hallo,ai! dat is was anders heb jij de bijsluiting gelezen.Je kan er inderdaad niet tegen,ja dan moet je stoppen he!Voor homiopathie te beginnen dat is jou beslissing,maar ik zou dat niet doen.Stap eens naar een andere dokter en hoord eens wat je eventuweel kund doen.In het begin is het heel moeilijk naar de juiste antidepressieve te zoeken voor iemand,ik heb er ook veel moeten proberen met cymbalta,en s'morgens 1Wellbutrin te nemen gaat het goed.Alvast sterkte en laat mij een weten wat je gaat nemen knuffels van bea

----------


## fleur01zes

heb geen problemen met cymbalta neeem nu een paar jaar

----------


## Robin296

Cymbalta - http://trustedtabsrx.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## boksken

Hallo ik neem nu cybalta 60 mg en ben verschrikkelijk moe kan werkelijk niks doen dan in men zetel liggen en als ik kleine werkjes doe ben ik al uitgeput. Heeft iemand hier ook ervaring mee of zou ik moeten verhogen naar 90 mg volgende week bij pschychiater en dan luisten wat hij voorstelt

----------


## sempre

Wat een raar middel is dit zeg heb er 1 gehad en meteen gestopt leek wel of ik in een schemerwereld leefde bah ik kreeg ze voor de pijn die ik heb en ze kunnen de oorzaak niet vinden dus moet het helpen tegen zenuwpijn nou ik ben niet depressief en wil het ook niet worden van dit middel !!

----------

